

If you are waiting for the decade to end, you have already missed it - shib71
http://iloapp.quelsolaar.com/blog/news?Home&post=62

======
jamesbritt
"Lucky for all of us I don't think the 80s lasted very long. "

Wow. I'm guessing this person did not live through them. It was a great time
for art and music.

